# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Σύνδεση εξωτερικής συσκευής cd ή mp3 σε mini hi fi

## ba99297

Παιδιά γεια σας και χρόνια πολλά
Έχω στα χέρια μου ένα mini hifi μοντέλο

Sony CMT-EP30

Από τις τρεις πηγές αναπαραγωγής που έχει ( cd-ράδιο-κασσέτα) παίζει μόνο το ράδιο
Το cd πάει να διαβάσει τον δίσκο και λέει NO DISK, ενώ η κασσέτα ενώ ξεκινάει να παίζει πάει βαθμιαία αργά μέχρι που σταματάει.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει κάποια συμβουλή για τα παραπάνω καλοδεχούμενη
Το βασικό μου ερώτημα είναι πως μπορώ να το hackάρω και να συνδέσω εξωτερικό cd ή υπολογιστή ( εν πάση περιπτώση, εξωτερική πηγή)
Σκέφτηκα να βρω τα καλώδια που από την κασσέτα ή το υπάρχον cd στέλνουν σήμα στον ενισχυτή του συστήματος. Πως θα βρω όμως ποια καλώδια είναι αυτά, έτσι ώστε να απομονώσω μία από τις χαλασμένες συσκευές ( cd ή κασσέτα) και να συνδέσω την εξωτερική συσκεή cd ώστε να στείλει σήμα στον ενισχυτή


Μπορώ από κάπου να βρω το σχηματικό
Αν όχι μπορώ να μετρήσω κάτι με το πολύμετρο και να καταλάβω ποια είναι τα καλώδια
Το ηχοσύστημα δεν έχει AUX ( αν είχε δεν θα σας ζάλιζα )
Εδώ να πω ότι έχω πολύ βασικές εώς ελάχιστες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής
Φυσικά το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μπορουσα να επισκευάσω την συσκευή αλλά αυτό μέσω μηνυμάτων και αναρτήσεων το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο
Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων 
Βαγγέλης

----------


## ba99297

Σε συνέχεια της προηγούμενης ανάρτησής μου να πω ότι
άνοιξα την συσκευή προσπαθώντας να βρω σε ποιο σημείο η καλοδιοταινία  από το cd καταλήγει πάνω στην βασική πλακέτα της συσκευής. Το βρήκα το  σημείο το οποίο έχει μια 9pin φύσα με τις ακόλουθες ενδείξεις
CD-L
AGND
CD-R
CD10V
CDDA
DGND
CDCLK
----
CDRS

Προσπάθησα να δώσω σήμα από ένα κινητό που έπαιζε μουσικής ( μέσω καλωδίου ακουστικών που το έκοψα ) αλλά τίποτα
Το  θέμα είναι ότι στην οθόνη της συσκευής λέει NO DISK ( όταν το cd είναι  κουμπομένο στην φύσα ) και READING όταν δεν είναι κουμπομένο στην φύσα.
Με  λίγα λόγια θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να "ξεγελάσω" την συσκευή ότι και  καλά όλα είναι ΟΚ για να μπορέσει να δεχτεί σήμα από εξωτερικής πηγή και  να το στείλει στον ενισχυτή
Έχεις κανείς καμιά ιδέα? 
Υ.Γ έκανα και  προσπάθεια να πάω μέσω του κασετοφώνου ( το οποίο επίσης δεν παίζει ).  Βρήκα που καταλήγουν τα καλώδια της κεφαλής στην πλακέτα. Εκεί είχει 4  κολλήσεις με ένδειξη
L
τιποτα
τίποτα
R

τα δύο "τίποτα" επικοινωνούσαν
Κατάφερα  να κάνω να παίζει σωστά ( όταν έδινα από εξωτερικής πηγή) μόνο το ένα  ηχείο και το άλλο ακουγόταν "θαμπά" μέχρι που δοκιμή στη δοκιμή κάτι  βραχυκύκλωσε και έκτοτε δεν ακούγετε τίποτα από κασσετόφωνο

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των πρωτέρων

----------


## angel_grig

H πιο απλη και ευκολη (αλλα με την χαμηλοτερη ποιοτητα λυση) ειναι να παρεις ενα fm transmitter κατι τετοιο δηλ http://www.ebay.com/itm/200-CH-RADIO...item5650a553c3 και να ακους το Cd/mp3 απο το ραδιοφωνο του στερεοφωνικου

----------


## ba99297

Ευχαριστώ το μέλος για την απάντησή του.
Με βάση την αρχική μου ανάρτηση υπάρχει κάποια λύση?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ba99297

Παιδιά κανείς?

----------

